# Sherlock



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

My sweet baby boy. You gave us 6 more months of your special purr, always sitting on our laps like you owned us. Thank you for picking us, I hope we made the few years you were on this Earth happy and memorable. Mommy is so sorry. We tried what we could to keep you from getting blocked again, but it happened. I couldn't stand to see you covered in urine, blood everywhere. I rushed you to the vet, knowing the worst, but hoping for the best. But it would be selfish of me to keep you around longer, knowing you would suffer like this again. So mommy let you go. My sweet boy, so good until the end. You comforted us as they put you to sleep, purring and rubbing your head against our hands. I hope you know how much we loved you. I hope you know how much you will be missed. Run free at the bridge with no more pain, and make more cat friends, and I hope to see you again someday, to hear that purr again.

I love you Sherlock. Goodbye for now.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  I'm sure he did know how much he was loved and that he was thanking you for putting an end to his pain. What a beautiful kitty he was!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

awwe, what a handsome boy. I am so sorry his time was so very short. Just doesn't seem fair. My deepest sympathies to you & your family.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a handsome boy! I'm so sorry for your loss of Sherlock. He looks like such a lovebug in your picture.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------

